# Pharmacology



## surub (Aug 21, 2009)

Hey guys I was wondering are there any Pharmacology for Dummies type books.

I want to expand my knowledge of drugs and because, I was chatting with a medic I ride with, and she said that knowing medication is a valuable tool in assessing the pt.

Thanks,
~surub


----------



## VentMedic (Aug 21, 2009)

Take a couple of college level Anatomy and Physiology classes and then enroll in a college level pharmacology class.


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 21, 2009)

Could try getting a good pharm book also but college A&P and pharm would be a great idea!


----------



## surub (Aug 21, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> Take a couple of college level Anatomy and Physiology classes and then enroll in a college level pharmacology class.




Ehh, Unfortunately I'm still in high school and unable to take take college classes. But, I guess next year I could hit those classes up.

Thanks,
~surub


----------



## VentMedic (Aug 21, 2009)

Without having a thorough understanding of anatomy and physiology, what you read in a pharmacology book will make very little sense. Or, the pharmacology may be so over simplified it is of very little use.


----------



## surub (Aug 21, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> Without having a thorough understanding of anatomy and physiology, what you read in a pharmacology book will make very little sense. Or, the pharmacology may be so over simplified it is of very little use.



Yeah I can see how that works. 

So I guess my best bet is just to wait until I go to college next year, and take A&P and Pharmacology.


----------



## VentMedic (Aug 21, 2009)

Here's a website for you to browse through:

http://www.nursingpharmacology.info/


----------



## surub (Aug 21, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> Here's a website for you to browse through:
> 
> http://www.nursingpharmacology.info/




Thanks.

~surub


----------



## Akulahawk (Aug 22, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> Without having a thorough understanding of anatomy and physiology, what you read in a pharmacology book will make very little sense. Or, the pharmacology may be so over simplified it is of very little use.


If you do NOT get a good foundation in A&P, at best, you'll struggle with the material. 

What may also be of help is getting a little drug guide or an EMS pocket guide. When you go on calls, if you have time, look up those meds you find and the guide will tell you what conditions/problems they're prescribed for. These pocket guides will NOT tell you how the drugs work, how they're cleared, how they're typically prescribed, and so on. They're NOT a PDR or NDR. They're not perfect by any means, and they're not comprehensive (I've seen meds prescribed that weren't listed in the guides.) It's a start... and you shouldn't stop learning about the meds.

Once you get into College, definitely take the A&P courses and a pharmacology course. You'll learn a LOT that you can use and later on down the educational road, it'll make things a LOT easier for you to understand. 

I think you might be looking more for something like this (and they're often at your large box and medical bookstores):





I got that right off the Informed BLS guide preview page. 

I happen to prefer their ALS version for this stuff as it's a bit more informative, but there's fewer drugs listed. Some of that stuff just won't make sense until you've had at least A&P under your belt, and after taking Pharmacology, it'll look, well, very simple.


----------



## surub (Aug 22, 2009)

Akulahawk said:


> If you do NOT get a good foundation in A&P, at best, you'll struggle with the material.
> 
> What may also be of help is getting a little drug guide or an EMS pocket guide. When you go on calls, if you have time, look up those meds you find and the guide will tell you what conditions/problems they're prescribed for. These pocket guides will NOT tell you how the drugs work, how they're cleared, how they're typically prescribed, and so on. They're NOT a PDR or NDR. They're not perfect by any means, and they're not comprehensive (I've seen meds prescribed that weren't listed in the guides.) It's a start... and you shouldn't stop learning about the meds.
> 
> ...



Yeah I have the BLS version and I have started learning the drugs slowly from each call I do.


----------



## DV_EMT (Aug 22, 2009)

actually.... a good base level book to help you get some understanding would be a PTCB review book....

I learned a lot about pharmacology there before I had my RX Tech licence and since attaining that licence a few years ago... my knowledge has only gained.... I recommend getting one if you want to expand your knowledge in pharmacuticals


----------



## rescue99 (Aug 22, 2009)

surub said:


> Hey guys I was wondering are there any Pharmacology for Dummies type books.
> 
> I want to expand my knowledge of drugs and because, I was chatting with a medic I ride with, and she said that knowing medication is a valuable tool in assessing the pt.
> 
> ...



You could start an A/P and Pharm background if college is'nt in the picture yet by getting two texts:

Brady's - Prehospital Emergency Pharmacology
Brady's - Anatomy and Physiology for Emergency Care


----------



## surub (Aug 23, 2009)

rescue99 said:


> You could start an A/P and Pharm background if college is'nt in the picture yet by getting two texts:
> 
> Brady's - Prehospital Emergency Pharmacology
> Brady's - Anatomy and Physiology for Emergency Care




Thank's I'll check those books out.

~surub


----------



## rescue99 (Aug 23, 2009)

surub said:


> Thank's I'll check those books out.
> 
> ~surub



http://www.templejc.edu/dept/ems/DRUGS/pharmindex.html

These are nicely done printer friendly drug sheets. Most all of them are on our current list..including the now elusive bretylium tosylate (still used in one particular setting..quiz for the day).


----------



## Dominion (Aug 26, 2009)

rescue99 said:


> http://www.templejc.edu/dept/ems/DRUGS/pharmindex.html
> 
> These are nicely done printer friendly drug sheets. Most all of them are on our current list..including the now elusive bretylium tosylate (still used in one particular setting..quiz for the day).



Is this list up to date as far as what one should be expected to be learning?  Every pharm list i look at seems to have a few different drugs on it


----------



## rescue99 (Aug 27, 2009)

Dominion said:


> Is this list up to date as far as what one should be expected to be learning?  Every pharm list i look at seems to have a few different drugs on it



Last I looked in December it was only 2 short of what was on my course list.


----------



## Dominion (Aug 27, 2009)

Good deal...great site for review and such.


----------

